# Screenprinting suppliers - Portugal



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi there,
I´m creating this topic to know about Screenprinting suppliers in Portugal, or that post to Portugal with affordable prices.

List of some suplliers and my opinion:

Portugal:
Categoria serigrafia, incia??o, carrossel, tintas e quadros (LIMITED OFFER, NOT A GOOD ONLINE SHOP)

AlphaShirt, Equipamentos, ConsumÃ*veis para IndÃºstria GrÃ¡fica Lda. (LIMITED OFFER)

Representantes em Portugal de Líderes Tecnológicos Europeus | RDL - Ruy de Lacerda (VIRUS INKS SUPPLIERS. I´VE ASKED FOR INFORMATION AND GOT NO RESPONSE)


Outside Portugal:
Printbox online - Ihr Onlineshop für LFP Materialien und Medien (A3 INKJET FILM SUPPLIER, GOOD PRICE)

Wicked Printing Stuff, your home for screen printing equipment and screen printing supplies - Home (GOOD SHOP WITH GREAT VARIETY, SHIPPING A LITTLE BIT HIGH)

Buy Wholesale Clothing and Wholesale T Shirts Online at Low Prices - Qtag.com (GOOD WHOLESALE T-SHIRT SUPPLIER, WITH "WE WILL NOT BE BEATEN ON PRICE" POLICY)

Wholesale T-Shirt Supplier & T-Shirt Printing UK | Fire Label (ANOTHER WHOLESALE T-SHIRT SUPPLIER, ALSO SELL WOVEN TAGS AND SWING TICKETS WITH HIGH QUALITY)

Leave information about your suppliers and your opinion about them 
Greetings.


*Boas,
Estou a criar este tópico para saber mais sobre fornecedores de material de serigrafia em Portugal, ou que enviem para Portugal com preços razoáveis.

Lista de alguns fornecedores e a minha opinião:

Portugal:
Categoria serigrafia, incia??o, carrossel, tintas e quadros (OFERTA LIMITADA, FRACA LOJA ONLINE)

AlphaShirt, Equipamentos, ConsumÃ*veis para IndÃºstria GrÃ¡fica Lda. (OFERTA LIMITADA)

Representantes em Portugal de Líderes Tecnológicos Europeus | RDL - Ruy de Lacerda (FORNECEDOR DE TINTAS VIRUS, MAS NUNCA ME RESPONDERAM A PEDIDOS DE INFORMAÇÃO)


Outside Portugal:
Printbox online - Ihr Onlineshop für LFP Materialien und Medien (FORNECEDOR DE FOTOLITOS A3, BOM PREÇO)

Wicked Printing Stuff, your home for screen printing equipment and screen printing supplies - Home (BOA LOJA COM GRANDE VARIEDADE, ENVIO UM POUCO CARO)

Buy Wholesale Clothing and Wholesale T Shirts Online at Low Prices - Qtag.com (BOM FORNECEDOR DE T-SHIRTS, COM A POLITICA "NÃO SOMOS BATIDOS NO PREÇO")

Wholesale T-Shirt Supplier & T-Shirt Printing UK | Fire Label (OUTRO FORNECEDOR DE T-SHIRTS, TB VENDE ETIQUETAS TECIDAS E EM CARTÃO COM ALTA QUALIDADE)

Indiquem os fornecedores que conhecem e as vossas opiniões sobre eles 
Cumprimentos*


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

Hi, we will post to Portugal we are based in the UK but it's all to do with numbers, what you looking for ? 
Cheers


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

logos unlimited said:


> Hi, we will post to Portugal we are based in the UK but it's all to do with numbers, what you looking for ?
> Cheers


Screen printing supplies...


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

What exactly ?


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

We don't buy much from portuguese suppliers (there aren't many, actually) apart from machinery inks and emulsions. You mentioned most of them, here's a few more we usually use.

- Portugal
Machinery: ACOSGRAF - F?brica de M?quinas Gr?ficas, Lda


- Outside Portugal
General Supplies: Screen Print Essentials - Home
General Supplies: Siebdruck Shop mit Anleitungen und Zubehör - Siebdruckland.de
General Supplies: Plotter de dÃ©coupe, presse Ã* transfert, sublimation, sÄ—rigraphie, camÄ—o -Creadhesif - Plotter de dÃ©coupe, presse Ã* chaud, craft-robo, sublimation


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

pevide said:


> Buy Wholesale Clothing and Wholesale T Shirts Online at Low Prices - Qtag.com (GOOD WHOLESALE T-SHIRT SUPPLIER, WITH "WE WILL NOT BE BEATEN ON PRICE" POLICY)



I know advertising isn't allowed here, but regarding this point, maybe we can help you a little more.

Venda de T-Shirts baratas para estampar | Maudlin Merchandise

You might save some money with us. They may be unbeatable in price BUT you need to considering the pound to euro exchange rate right now (it's been getting worse). Maybe you can save some money buying from us in Portugal


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

jvieira said:


> I know advertising isn't allowed here, but regarding this point, maybe we can help you a little more.
> 
> Venda de T-Shirts baratas para estampar | Maudlin Merchandise
> 
> You might save some money with us. They may be unbeatable in price BUT you need to considering the pound to euro exchange rate right now (it's been getting worse). Maybe you can save some money buying from us in Portugal


I know that, but I only use Gildan.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

pevide said:


> Hi there,
> Outside Portugal:
> Printbox online - Ihr Onlineshop für LFP Materialien und Medien (A3 INKJET FILM SUPPLIER, GOOD PRICE)


which one are you buying? we buy in rolls but if it's worth it, we could simply buy sheets


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

jvieira said:


> which one are you buying? we buy in rolls but if it's worth it, we could simply buy sheets


I asked for 100 sheets A3, but they don´t have it at the time and send me A3+ for the same price. Paid 84.71€ for 100 sheets, with shipping included.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty good price.

My german is terrible but managed to find this. Is this a film positive? 43cm x 30m, fits our Epson just right and saves me 50€ for each 10 rolls bought (shipping included).

ScreenJet | Inkjetfilm : Inkjetfilm Polyesterfilm ScreenJet 43,2 cm x 30m


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

jvieira said:


> Pretty good price.
> 
> My german is terrible but managed to find this. Is this a film positive? 43cm x 30m, fits our Epson just right and saves me 50€ for each 10 rolls bought (shipping included).
> 
> ScreenJet | Inkjetfilm : Inkjetfilm Polyesterfilm ScreenJet 43,2 cm x 30m


Yes it his.

Premium inkjet film for screen printing / pad and prepress
Fast drying, smudge-proof and scratch-resistant coating * by * FAST DRY
Dmax> 4.0 (depending on the ink type)
High resolution and edge sharpness
Suitable for all desktop or LFP printers
For dye-based inks or pigment inks
Compatible with Epson UltraChrome Inks
Compatible with all RIP`s ColorGATE, Wasatch, Filmmaker etc.

Just use the google chrome incorporated translator, it works fine enought.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

I am using it. Oddly, it stopped working on THIS page ahah.

Hoprefully quality is good. I am paying 65€ and this is 58€ + VAT. Shipping for 10 rolls is only 17€ which is nuts! 

I will make sure to have a closer look at the website and will definitely make this investment this week.


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

jvieira said:


> I am using it. Oddly, it stopped working on THIS page ahah.
> 
> Hoprefully quality is good. I am paying 65€ and this is 58€ + VAT. Shipping for 10 rolls is only 17€ which is nuts!
> 
> I will make sure to have a closer look at the website and will definitely make this investment this week.


It took a while to arrive, but I´m in Azores so it´s a long distance. For you should arrive in about 3 days.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

jvieira said:


> I am using it. Oddly, it stopped working on THIS page ahah.
> 
> Hoprefully quality is good. I am paying 65€ and this is 58€ + VAT. Shipping for 10 rolls is only 17€ which is nuts!
> 
> I will make sure to have a closer look at the website and will definitely make this investment this week.


Deal is complete. Saved me 100€ in 10 rolls. This is the kind of investment I like making 
Now need to find some nice chemicals and will definitely start looking at newman roller frames


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

jvieira said:


> Deal is complete. Saved me 100€ in 10 rolls. This is the kind of investment I like making
> Now need to find some nice chemicals and will definitely start looking at newman roller frames


Screen Print Essentials - Home don´t have the chemichals you need?


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

Price and exchange rate always kills me when ordering from the UK


----------



## Arns (Aug 14, 2015)

The most of my things I have buy here www.siebdruck-versand.de they have reasonable prices quick shipping and excellent support but Im doing some prints only time to time for a hobby and dont need professional equipment


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

I am now looking at three other items but I'm having trouble finding them. 
- Spot Cleaning Gun
- Screen rack
- Dip Tank

It's pretty hard to find any of these in Europe, apparently. Alphashirt sells the spot gun at 350€ (!!). Easily bought from eBay for 100€ (comes with american outlet, though).

Bought a screen rack from Creadhesif (FR) but it was sold out. Still trying to sort out the refund, after almost one month, not fun (!)

Dave Roper (| Dave Roper Ltd | Screen Print specialists and suppliers) is supposed to be a great source but he hasn't replied to my emails in two weeks. I was going to purchase from him all these items but haven't been able to contact him.


Kind of stupid when you want to spend money and pay people and they don't want your business.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

A bit of an update.

Got the spot gun and the dip tank from Dave Roper (it took a while but received them today). Still having trouble finding the rack but it's not that important (just one of those things I'd like to own).

I am now in the market for a new brand of emulsions. The emulsion I used to buy just got a 60% (!!) bump in price and it is no longer an option as I can buy CCI emulsions for the same price or probably cheaper.

Where do you guys buy yours? What brand and at what price?


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

jvieira said:


> I am now looking at three other items but I'm having trouble finding them.
> - Spot Cleaning Gun
> - Screen rack
> - Dip Tank
> ...


It´s appening to me right now with SPE, they just don't activate my account, and it's happening with RDL here in Portugal. Want to buy some Virus Inks, but it seems that RDL doesn´t want to sell (lol) Where do you guys buy your inks? I´m looking just for waterbased inks.


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

logos unlimited said:


> What exactly ?


Waterbased Inks, chemicals and other stuff.


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

jvieira said:


> I am now looking at three other items but I'm having trouble finding them.
> - Spot Cleaning Gun
> - Screen rack
> - Dip Tank
> ...


Procura a "screen rack" em fornecedores de material de restauração ou de cozinhas industriais. Essas prateleiras são iguais às que se usa nas cantinas das escolas, para se meterem os tabuleiros.


----------



## rconteiro (Jan 16, 2012)

Boas, tens diversos fornecedores por cá...
JRIBOLHOS
Seriquadro
Seg
serdigi...

entre outros

és de onde?


----------



## rondarko (Oct 15, 2016)

hello im writing from turkey and i know our country best producer they producing screen printing paints(plastisols,water-based...) and sublimation inks if any one interested with this topics visit Uras Kimya | Tekstil baský boyalarý, Dijital inkjet, Dijital Boyalar, Su Bazlý Boyalar, Tekstil Boyalarý, Baský Boyalarý


----------



## sitehost (Nov 1, 2016)

pevide said:


> Hi there,
> I´m creating this topic to know about Screenprinting suppliers in Portugal, or that post to Portugal with affordable prices.
> 
> List of some suplliers and my opinion:
> ...


How new is this list, I am looking for a reliable company over there to screen print some shirts for an event in lesben, any suggestions..
[email protected]


----------



## pevide (Mar 9, 2014)

rconteiro said:


> Boas, tens diversos fornecedores por cá...
> JRIBOLHOS
> Seriquadro
> Seg
> ...


Açores. Infelizmente os portes são algo que estragam muitos negócios. Muitas vezes os portes são mais baratos de Inglaterra do que Portugal (não se percebe mas é verdade).

Do que vi dos nomes que falaste não encontrei nada sem ser plastisol. E nenhum deles com loja Online (faz falta no mercado). A alphashirt deixou de vender tintas À base d'agua...


----------



## 758041 (Feb 15, 2017)

Good to know about the screen printing supply.


----------

